# NEW!!  24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencils!!



## MAChostage (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, just saw this announcement on UD's Facebook page, but can't find any info on it other than this:
 [h=3][/h] [h=3]Urban Decay's NEW 24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencils. Big, blendable eyeshadow pencils in 12 luscious, drop-dead shades![/h]  	 






  	Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 3, 2010)

If these are a similar product to a MAC shadestick, I will be very excited!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 3, 2010)

Temptalia just posted pics of the pencils along with swatches.  They look gorgeous and, with the exception of two (Sin and Midnight Cowboy),  they've come up with all new, different shades, YAY!  I was afraid they were going to also make these in the same shades they use for everything else.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Dec 3, 2010)

I feel really slow- I read the post about twenty times trying to figure out why they were $20 instead of $17 like the other 24/7 pencils. It wasn't until I read this that I realized they are an entirely different product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'll have to see on these. It all depends on formula, I guess. But, I am currently in love with six of them, so let's hope I don't like the formula.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 3, 2010)

You took the words right out of my mouth!  MAC and UD are killing me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






laylalovesmac said:


> *I'll have to see on these. It all depends on formula, I guess. But, I am currently in love with six of them, so let's hope I don't like the formula. *


----------



## laylalovesmac (Dec 3, 2010)

Same! January especially is going to be horrible. With the 15 24/7 set and the new spring products and with the Peacocky collection, lord help me!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Ooooh no.... Now I want all of these!!!!! Damn swatches... will these be perm? If so, I can wait


----------



## laylalovesmac (Dec 3, 2010)

^I think they will be perm since the post says 'introducing'. That's the nice thing about brands other than MAC. Usually when they introduce a new product, it becomes perm instead of LE.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Dec 3, 2010)

OK, I'll wait then  Thanks Layla! Normally you don't come to my rescue - normally you make you want to buy more


----------



## laylalovesmac (Dec 3, 2010)

Guilty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






JennsJewelz said:


> OK, I'll wait then  Thanks Layla! Normally you don't come to my rescue - normally you make you want to buy more


----------



## internetchick (Dec 3, 2010)

MAChostage said:


> Temptalia just posted pics of the pencils along with swatches.  They look gorgeous and, with the exception of two (Sin and Midnight Cowboy),  they've come up with all new, different shades, YAY!  I was afraid they were going to also make these in the same shades they use for everything else.


	I saw those and drooled! All of the colors are so beautiful and vibrant!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 4, 2010)

I'd be going YAY but I feel like the quality of UD isn't as good as it was a few years ago. Am I alone here?


----------



## MsHielo (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm going to pretend I didn't see these...because I really want them all!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 4, 2010)

I can't wait to try the purple and the black.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 4, 2010)

Damn I want a lot of these,they look way better than those crappy shadesticks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought the 15 247 anniversary set,and I now I find out about these too


----------



## laylalovesmac (Dec 5, 2010)

As of now, I want Rehab, Wasteland, Mercury, Clinic, Clash, Delinquent, Morphine, and Barracuda. And I still want the 15 24/7 set. Needless to say, I will be purchasing these slowly and one at a time.


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Dec 5, 2010)

I cant wait for these they look fantastic


----------



## vanessagarcia (Dec 6, 2010)

I just got their 15th anniversary collection today! The colors are amazing! Here are some swatches: http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb273/nessasarymakeup/udeyelinerswatches.jpg


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 7, 2010)

I am so jealous. How can I get one?


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 7, 2010)

They were initially offered on the UD site one day last week, I think it was, during a two-hour time period.  For the rest of us who didn't luck out then, they're supposed to be released in January.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 7, 2010)

Aww.... thanks for the update. January will be here soon.


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 7, 2010)

Aww.... thanks for the update. January will be here soon.


----------



## fieran (Dec 8, 2010)

In case you are interested, Karen @ MBB has some swatches and looks with the new UD Spring collection.


----------



## LorraineER (Jan 13, 2011)

I swatched "Rehab"  HERE   
  	It's a really nice color and now I want them all, lol!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Thanks for that swatch, LorraineER!  I don't need to get hooked on these, too!  I think I like the looks of Wasteland as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2011)

I should have NEVER seen Delinquent! I have to have this!!!


----------



## marajode (Jan 13, 2011)

I am looking soooo forward to trying about 4 or more of these (Rehab is one.  thx for swatches).

  	I made a deal with myself.  Lose 5 pounds, get one shadow pencil.     


  	  I haven't seen in person to see how they feel or wear.   I'll be looking forward to hearing peoples' experiences with them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2011)

Just ordered Delinquent and Clinic sight unseen. When they get here I will swatch and definitely give my impression of them.


----------



## marajode (Jan 13, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Just ordered Delinquent and Clinic sight unseen. When they get here I will swatch and definitely give my impression of them.


	I hope you will love them.  Good  picks!  Those are some gorgeous colors.


----------



## Prise1031 (Jan 15, 2011)

Shadow Pencils??? OMG I definitely need to get my hands on some of those!!!


----------



## angelinfishnets (Jan 15, 2011)

Helloooooooooooooooooooo mercury......and clinic and clash and delinquent. Day dreaming of what effect delinquent might have on mac peacocky noir plum (plum noir?)
  	And I just saw the cheek tints. I need a joooooooooob!


----------



## macgagalip (Jan 16, 2011)

are these like NYX JUMBO PENCILS? I hope not.....


----------



## angelinfishnets (Jan 16, 2011)

well temptalia says they perform like mac shadesticks so I expect them to be a bit denser and, well, drier than jumbo pencils. I only have one nyx jumbo pencil and its just really soft. anyway she posted a comparison article with some opinion, swatches and dupes here
http://www.temptalia.com/nyx-jumbo-...-247-shadow-pencils-comparison-swatches-dupes


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 16, 2011)

I got my order on Saturday.Fastest delivery ever! I had no idea that Urban Decay was right here in Miami. Hialeah is not even a 20 min drive from where I live. Anyway on to the review. I got 3 colors of the 24/7 Glide on Shadow Pencils. I got Delinquent (dark purple w/ bright purple sparkle), Narc (mossy green), and Clinic (emerald green w/ silver sparkle). Two of the colors are almost identical to the NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils in Purple Velvet( Delinquent) and Rocky Mountain Green (Narc). They both go on the skin very smooth and creamy without pulling and tugging. That is where all similaries END! The UD pencils set and don't move. I did side by side comparison and waited 1 min then passed a dry clean finger over both sets of swatches. The NYX side smeared like a bug on the windshield of a car doing 80 mph. The UD side didn't move. It stayed put through a few hand washings. I'm giving the 2 dupeable NYX pencils to a friend because now that I have the UD ones I have no need for the NYX. I'm glad I did that spur of the moment purchase because when these finally hit Sephora I will be all over them.


----------



## marajode (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for this review!   Did you wear one or more yet?  I'm really curious how/if they blend when first applied. 
  	I'm going to have to try one soon.  I have a feeling they're going to be like potato chips.




DILLIGAF said:


> I got my order on Saturday.Fastest delivery ever! I had no idea that Urban Decay was right here in Miami. Hialeah is not even a 20 min drive from where I live. Anyway on to the review. I got 3 colors of the 24/7 Glide on Shadow Pencils. I got Delinquent (dark purple w/ bright purple sparkle), Narc (mossy green), and Clinic (emerald green w/ silver sparkle). Two of the colors are almost identical to the NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils in Purple Velvet( Delinquent) and Rocky Mountain Green (Narc). They both go on the skin very smooth and creamy without pulling and tugging. That is where all similaries END! The UD pencils set and don't move. I did side by side comparison and waited 1 min then passed a dry clean finger over both sets of swatches. The NYX side smeared like a bug on the windshield of a car doing 80 mph. The UD side didn't move. It stayed put through a few hand washings. I'm giving the 2 dupeable NYX pencils to a friend because now that I have the UD ones I have no need for the NYX. I'm glad I did that spur of the moment purchase because when these finally hit Sephora I will be all over them.


----------



## LorraineER (Jan 16, 2011)

macgagalip said:


> are these like NYX JUMBO PENCILS? I hope not.....



 	NYX jumbo pencils are more creamy, more likely to crease and they don't seem to "set" the way the 24/7 shadow pencils do. The 24/7 pencils seem to be more pigmented in one swipe than some of the NYX colors. I have oily lids and if I wear nyx without something underneath they don't last more than a few hours without creasing. I wore "Rehab" 24/7  the past two days without primer and it lasted till I came home and washed it off, which was around 8 hours. I think it would have lasted longer because it still looked good.
  	The one thing I found a bit annoying is you have to work fast when putting them on & blending. They set quickly!


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 21, 2011)

These look soo amazing. Someone please post up pics of how you used them. I really like them but I'm worried I won't know what in the world to do with them once I get some hahaa!


----------



## smoohead (Feb 2, 2011)

I found these to be softer and creamier than MAC shadow sticks. Not as soft as the NYX jumbo pencils and thus not as messy. I have 2 of them and here is kind of a shoddy picture. I have "Clinic" on the lower lash line and I have "Rehab" on the lid (Wet & Wild highlight... not sure which color). Rehab is described as a taupe but taupes don't really suit me and this comes off more brown than taupe on me. Love these! I have super oily lids and they do not budge all day. Please excuse the photo, it was after a 14 hour day and the camera washes out all the colors (of course).


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 2, 2011)

I got Morphine and Delinquent from Sephora and they are incredible! Only swatched them on my hand, but they didn't want to budge. I'm going to try them w/o primer when I do wear them. I want to buy a few more. Morphine is the most gorgeous color ever.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 2, 2011)

Shontay you are killing me these amazing purples. That darker one is going to be mine in a couple of days when I go to Sephora.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 2, 2011)

[quote name="shadowaddict" url="/forum/thread/172136/new-24-7-glide-on-shadow-pencils/30#post_2079977"]	Shontay you are killing me these amazing purples. That darker one is going to be mine in a couple of days when I go to Sephora.
[/quote]  :lol: It's really amazing. Are they in stores yet? I went to Sephora last week and  sadly, they didn't have them. Do check out the lighter one as well. I don't know if it's your cup of tea, but my camera can't capture the nuance of it. It's like a slightly more purple Stars N Rockets.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 then I will be so on it. I freakin love my Stars N Rockets. So are these different than Ransom?

  	Not sure if these are in my Sephora but I was going by there Friday anyway to pick up some MUFE foundation so I will check.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 2, 2011)

[quote name="shadowaddict" url="/forum/thread/172136/new-24-7-glide-on-shadow-pencils/30#post_2079989"]	OMG!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then I will be so on it. I freakin love my Stars N Rockets. So are these different than Ransom?

	Not sure if these are in my Sephora but I was going by there Friday anyway to pick up some MUFE foundation so I will check.
[/quote]  I don't own Ransom. but Temptalia says they are completely different. To me, Delinquent looks deeper, more purple, jewel toned.   http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-247-shadow-pencils-review-photos-swatches-part-2  http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-247-eye-liner-review-photos-swatches


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 2, 2011)

I am purposely NOT coming to this thread so that I'm not tempted by all the gorgeous pictures! lol The second I get a Sephora Gift Card, I'm investing in some of these... but it might have to wait a while!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 2, 2011)

Quote:


JennsJewelz said:


> I am purposely NOT coming to this thread so that I'm not tempted by all the gorgeous pictures! lol The second I get a Sephora Gift Card, I'm investing in some of these... but it might have to wait a while!


	Oh yeh, we believe, sure we do....


----------



## smoohead (Feb 3, 2011)

I saw someone using the five finger discount on these at my local Sephora...


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

I just got these in Sin and Rehab - they are gorgeous, creamy and blendable.  Wear has been excellent.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

Swatch of Sin & Rehab, on NW20, no flash.


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 13, 2011)

I picked up 3 of these this week at Ulta. Clinic, Delinquent and Midnight Cowboy. I would have purchased Morphine as well but they were already sold out of that one. I am so excited about these. The colors are gorgeous and the wear time is fantastic. I may end up with almost all of them eventually.

  	I also picked up 2 of the new cheek tints (Bang-orange and Score-golden pink) but I haven't had a chance to test them yet.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2011)

I wore Delinquent last weekend while wandering around the mall. I cant remember what other colors I paired it with but I got tons of compliments! This is a must have. Its creamy and blendable and once it sets... its a wrap!


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 14, 2011)

....


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 21, 2011)

I just bought Delinquent and it is sooo pretty!  And it stays put like nobody's business (which is what UD pencils are really good at).


----------



## Cerydwen (Feb 21, 2011)

Does anyone know when these will be available in the UK?


----------



## maclovin baby (Feb 21, 2011)

ooh ill have to look into these, i love UD liners i think they are the best.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought Narc to try these out and it wears so well. I found that in real  life Narc was brighter than the swatch on the Sephora site. I'm not sure how the other colors compare to their swatches but Narc is very pretty. I will be getting more of these colors for sure.


----------



## Ingenue (Feb 25, 2011)

I reviewed these on my blog...

  	http://shahadakarim.blogspot.com/2011/01/covet-worthy-urban-decay-247-glide-on.html





  	They are creamy like MAC shadesticks, but stay better than ANY shadow pencil I've ever used. I had to SCRUB them off. Seriously.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 28, 2011)

I use Sephora's waterproof eye makeup remover and found it worked really well to remove the one I have, Narc. I didn't feel that I had to scrub. I put some on two little round cotton pads and held on each eye for a bit then wiped off. I'm always afraid to scrub or wipe too hard as I have older eyes


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 28, 2011)

I think to remove mine I used my Walmart Equate Facial Cleansing Towelettes. I like these for removing difficult make up because the sheets come with a smooth side and textured one. The textured side grabs things the smooth may miss.


----------



## LorraineER (Mar 1, 2011)

I love those equate towelettes for removing my makeup before washing my face. If I have a lot of eye makeup on I'll use something stronger on my eyes before using one of those.  Those cloths rock though, they are great for before bed, after working out, getting makeup smudges off, all kinds of stuff!


----------



## naturallyfab (Mar 6, 2011)

the one in Sin look amazing!


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 7, 2011)

Still debating whether or not to buy one of these. My fear is that I'll think they're amazing then I'll buy them all lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2011)

2browneyes said:


> Still debating whether or not to buy one of these. My fear is that I'll think they're amazing then I'll buy them all lol


	i am having this same issue! i want one to try out because i love trying new products! but equally there are so many awesome colours to pick from and then no doubt i will start to want more!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 8, 2011)

I have recently purchased these in Midnight Cowboy, Narc, and Rehab. (I want more lol). Anyways I bought them for the sole purpose of using them with the 24/7 eyeliners and waterproof mascara to have a flawless beach makeup look for my Honeymoon in a month. I have experimented with these 3 staples, in the shower and I can tell you, I am so happy with this product. Just a note though, if you don't blend the shadows immediately after applying, they will dry and set very fast and will not budge.


----------



## Cerydwen (Mar 8, 2011)

How are you girls blending these? I wss going to buy the UD shadow pencil brush, but it was out of stock at Debenhams, and then I read that it doesn't perform all that well anyway. I was aiming for a pretty-but-gothy purple smoky eye using Morphine and Delinquent, but I've ended up looking more Liberace than lilac princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Ive looked on youtube for tutorials, but had no luck there either. Any suggestions?


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 8, 2011)

The brush is supposed to work. I didn't try blending when I put it on. I do have the brush however and I also heard it doesn't work that great either. All I know is that you have to blend immediately.. but that still may not work.


----------



## LorraineER (Mar 9, 2011)

Try blending_ immediately _after applying, like after each swipe of the pencil (I use my fingers.)  In my experience they blend better without primer underneath. I have oily lids and I've noticed I don't really need primer with my shadow pencil. I have Rehab and I swatched the others at Sephora this morning and I want almost all of them! Wasteland, Midnight Cowboy, and Delinquent are at the top of my list.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 16, 2011)

I checked these out a few weeks ago and they are nice . . . although I didnt like the look the MA @ Macys' did on me with these shadows.  I didnt buy anything at the time but I do want to eventually get the dark purple one, that's it. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes these babies dont move, they stay put so you really do only have a little bit on blending time once you put these babies on !!!!!!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys I am finding these awesome also and of course wanting more. I am using the #242 to blend and it's working well for me. On the MAC site it says this is for emolliemt-based products. I agree blend quickly as these set and then they do not move until you take them off. These are going to be great as it is quite humid here. Hope this helps.

  	Lou--you will love Narc as a green lover it is a must.  Clinic swatched on me with more teal than the Sephora swatch. I think I mentioned before that Narc is much brighter and prettier than the swatch on Sephora site also. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 17, 2011)

I just picked one up (Morphine) and loooove it! It's a must have for lilac/purple lovers. I blend it with 217 as soon as I apply and have no issues. I will be going back for more


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 18, 2011)

oh you guys are killing me with your good reviews of these babies! hee hee!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 19, 2011)

You will love them Lou. They are addictive though. I love the purples and greens but all are very pretty.


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 22, 2011)

I should not have read thru this thread again....I have to resist the urge to buy one.


----------



## miss_t_goofy (Mar 22, 2011)

They should make the Naked palette into shadow pencils. Lol


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2011)

shadowaddict said:


> You will love them Lou. They are addictive though. I love the purples and greens but all are very pretty.


	i have been ultra tempted today because if i bought two i would get 10% off.... but then i remind myself about just how much i have spent on make up this month! eek!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2011)

ok so i have just bought clash! it's such a bright pretty blue colour! and i picked this one because i don't have a colour like it that i can use as a base. i plan on using this as a base for bright blue shadows. i love the silver glitters that are in it too. i shall wear it tomorrow to see how it wears on my lids  and a clinique chubby stick jumped into my bag at the same time! ooops!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 26, 2011)

please tell me these are permanent..


----------



## silentstorm143 (Mar 26, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> please tell me these are permanent..



 	According to temptalia they are


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2011)

i think they are too because they were on a perm fixing at my local ud counter. if they were le i doubt they would have intergrated them like that


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 26, 2011)

tt is great news! ill get them later this year when im not too broke..


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> tt is great news! ill get them later this year when im not too broke..



 	yeah i plan on buying more but i will get one every so often. that way i'm not dropping a massive amount all at once!


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Mar 29, 2011)

I gave in and bought the Mercury pencil. Went on like a dream, so creamy and smooth, didn't budge. Some Mercury smudged on my lids and into my cream, some perversion smudged along my lashline, easiest smoky eye ever.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

i've been trialling out clash today. so far so good. i have gotten super sweaty from doing lots of housework and no creasing yet. i used udpp first and then applied clash on the lids and blended up to the crease on one eye. and clash on the lid topped with alice blue shadow from the alice palette to see how it works as a base. looks strange but whatever! i need to experiment with it!


----------



## cheetahpita (Mar 29, 2011)

LorraineER said:


> Try blending_ immediately _after applying, like after each swipe of the pencil (I use my fingers.)  In my experience they blend better without primer underneath. I have oily lids and I've noticed I don't really need primer with my shadow pencil. I have Rehab and I swatched the others at Sephora this morning and I want almost all of them! Wasteland, Midnight Cowboy, and Delinquent are at the top of my list.



 	no primer? really?  I might have to check these out...


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 3, 2011)

Did anyone else see Scrangie's review and EOTDs with these? I am so in love...

http://www.scrangie.com/2011/02/urban-decay-247-glide-on-shadow-pencils.html

  	I am dying for Sin, Lit, Morphine, Delinquent, Clinic & Barracuda but we don't have Urban Decay in NZ! May have to arrange a CP soon...


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 3, 2011)

Sigh, they *are *beautiful!  I'd initially only bought Delinquent but I broke down and bought Clinic yesterday.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2011)

littlepickle said:


> Did anyone else see Scrangie's review and EOTDs with these? I am so in love...
> 
> http://www.scrangie.com/2011/02/urban-decay-247-glide-on-shadow-pencils.html
> 
> I am dying for Sin, Lit, Morphine, Delinquent, Clinic & Barracuda but we don't have Urban Decay in NZ! May have to arrange a CP soon...


	yes she did some fabulous looks with them! and her swatches are so pretty to look at! hee hee!


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so tempted to try these but I have to use up a few items before I buy another shadow anything. *deep sigh*


----------



## Nicala (Apr 4, 2011)

So you're running late in the morning and you could only use one color. Which color would you use? Or which one would you see yourself reaching for more often?

  	I'd want to get the most versatile color so I wanna see what you guys think


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmm... Sin, then add some liner and mascara.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicala said:


> So you're running late in the morning and you could only use one color. Which color would you use? Or which one would you see yourself reaching for more often?
> 
> I'd want to get the most versatile color so I wanna see what you guys think


	y6eah sin looks like the most versatile one of the lot


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 5, 2011)

....


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> Anyone know if these are officially waterline safe...? I wore Wasteland on my waterline today and whilst it held up well (better than anything else so far that I've tried, including Perversion e/l!) my eyes were burning all day, it made me quite sad


	oh that's not good! i have not tried clash on my waterline. but because it has glitters in it that means i won't be either! does yours have glitter in it? if so maybe that is why it burned you?


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 6, 2011)

....


----------



## Tiarra (Apr 11, 2011)

I love Clash! I need to buy that ASAP.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> ^ Yeah it does have some sparkle/fine glitter in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yeah glitter on the waterline is a massive no no! the chunks of glitter will get in your eye and scratch it. i use glitter on my upper lids but that is all. never lower and never on the waterline!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 15, 2011)

I've been trying to resist these but I think I'm going to have to give in and buy one. Just a case of trying to work out which one to buy first!


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 18, 2011)

Sojourner said:


> Anyone know if these are officially waterline safe...? I wore Wasteland on my waterline today and whilst it held up well (better than anything else so far that I've tried, including Perversion e/l!) my eyes were burning all day, it made me quite sad



 	 Oh, I am bumping your question, cuz if these are good for waterline, I am gonna buy a ton.  I love the 24/7 eyeliners and if these hold up and don't crease, they would be my ideal replacement for UDPP--I have had trouble with that drying out a spot on my eyelid--it makes it flake a little, so I guess its a reaction. 

  	I'd love to use these underneath all kinds of e/s or even paint pots to make them stay and not crease--has anyone tried using these as a base in that way?  And had anyone tried on the waterline?

  	I can't wait to collect these--I may start swapping them out for my shadesticks heh heh heh


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2011)

Any love for Narc?


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ It's beautiful and next on my list to pick up!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 21, 2011)

martiangurll said:


> Oh, I am bumping your question, cuz if these are good for waterline, I am gonna buy a ton.  I love the 24/7 eyeliners and if these hold up and don't crease, they would be my ideal replacement for UDPP--I have had trouble with that drying out a spot on my eyelid--it makes it flake a little, so I guess its a reaction.
> 
> I'd love to use these underneath all kinds of e/s or even paint pots to make them stay and not crease--has anyone tried using these as a base in that way?  And had anyone tried on the waterline?
> 
> I can't wait to collect these--I may start swapping them out for my shadesticks heh heh heh


  	only good for the waterline if they do not have any glitter!!! or else you may get your eye scratched out! lol!


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 21, 2011)

omgosh. I'm so late to the party, but I finally ordered Clinic and Morphine today (and it makes me giggle that the names kind of go together too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  

  	I was looking at tempatlia's swatches and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!  They're SO gorgeous! I hadn't thought about Urban Decay in months, and I actually thought these would be crap when I first saw them on the mailing list email a while ago. Boy was I wrong!! I didn't even give them a second glance, but I had the 15% off Sephora coupon code laying around and today's the last day, AND I have to order something this month anyways to get my birthday gift, so I've been browsing Sephora.com and the general cosmetics board here for hours looking for something that interested me. Needless to say, these babies are the winners! Eeeep! I can't wait to try them!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah these are so pretty! enjoy the two you have bought!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 22, 2011)

[quote name="dxgirly" url="/forum/thread/172136/new-24-7-glide-on-shadow-pencils/90#post_2110292"]	omgosh. I'm so late to the party, but I finally ordered Clinic and Morphine today (and it makes me giggle that the names kind of go together too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  

	I was looking at tempatlia's swatches and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!  They're SO gorgeous! I hadn't thought about Urban Decay in months, and I actually thought these would be crap when I first saw them on the mailing list email a while ago. Boy was I wrong!! I didn't even give them a second glance, but I had the 15% off Sephora coupon code laying around and today's the last day, AND I have to order something this month anyways to get my birthday gift, so I've been browsing Sephora.com and the general cosmetics board here for hours looking for something that interested me. Needless to say, these babies are the winners! Eeeep! I can't wait to try them!
[/quote]  You will LOVE Morphine. It's truly a must have color. I've swatched Clinic and it's on my wishlist, but I needed Morphine ASAP. Such a unique color.


----------



## afulton (Apr 23, 2011)

I love these pencils.  So far I have:
  	Sin, Lit, Midnight Cowboy, Narc, Clinic, Morphine, Delinquent, and Clash


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

afulton said:


> I love these pencils.  So far I have:
> Sin, Lit, Midnight Cowboy, Narc, Clinic, Morphine, Delinquent, and Clash


	awesome collection you have going on!


----------



## fleur de lis (Apr 24, 2011)

Right, I'm gonna bite. It's between Morphine, Clinic and Narc at the moment!


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 28, 2011)

I got Clinic and Morphine from UPS today! I swatched both on my hand, let them set a minute and then tried to rub them off. Haha. Fail. I rubbed really hard too. So just for fun I left them on there. That was at about 6pm last night.

  	It's now 11:30 the next day and they're STILL there!! ahahaha. These things are AWESOME. The colors are gorgeous too. I love both of them. I can't wait to try them on my eyes!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

^ yeah these babies do not budge! which is a great thing!!


----------



## missjoe (Apr 30, 2011)

I officially need all of these!


----------



## dxgirly (May 1, 2011)

I just did a full review on the two colors I got on my blog, if anyone wants to take a peek.....


  	Now I want them all!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

i will be buying sin today or tomorrow!  so pretty!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

and i bought sin today - super pretty for using with my naked palette


----------



## fleur de lis (May 6, 2011)

what's the glitter/shimmer level like?



LMD84 said:


> and i bought sin today - super pretty for using with my naked palette


----------



## LMD84 (May 7, 2011)

no glitter in sin. it has a subtle shimmer which makes it look a touch frosty. but i love it!


----------



## anita22 (May 7, 2011)

I bought Sin a little while back - I find it to be almost exactly the same colour as my Benefit RSVP Creaseless Cream. I quite like it as an all over lid shade. I think this is a wonderful product for travel, especially when I have to fly - I just take this along with a travel sized mascara and a couple of Stila Convertible eye colours, and that's all I need for eye makeup - no brushes needed, nothing that might leak or shatter, and very space-saving.


----------



## fleur de lis (May 7, 2011)

Awesome! I'm off on holiday soon and will be needing some travel friendly makeup!


----------



## leah2412 (May 11, 2011)

I just ordered sin, rehab, and morphine from beauty.com's 20% off sale and there's also a 12% rebate on top of that from eBates. Does anyone know if these compare to nyx shadow pencils?


----------



## MAChostage (May 11, 2011)

There is no comparison -- at all.  The UD pencils beat the pants off the NYX pencils.  They are night and day, you will love them.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 11, 2011)

I ordered one of the pencils from Sephora and had it sent to a friends house for her birthday. She loves it. Which is the dark brown? Rehab? That's the one I sent.  I still love my two pencils Morphine and the darker purple one, but I haven't used them in a while. It's only because I own a ridiculous amount of eye products, but I will break them out again soon.


----------



## leah2412 (May 13, 2011)

I only asked about the comparison because I swatched a few of the jumbo pencils I have and they seemed to be along similar lines as the UD pencils. I was going to be mad if they were very similar since I spent $16 per pencil! Glad to hear that they're better in quality, especially since they're more expensive. LOVE UD!

  	PS - Rehab was the dark brown one. I think I will be using it a lot.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2011)

i am using my sin pencil today - so beautiful for a subtle everyday look  loves it!


----------



## fleur de lis (May 22, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i am using my sin pencil today - so beautiful for a subtle everyday look  loves it!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 5, 2011)

sorry i have only just seen this. i just smooth it onto my lids and then pat my finger over it to smooth it out.

  	in my latest specktra tutorial i use it - I’m ready to go to Disneyland now!


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 6, 2011)

anita22 said:


> I bought Sin a little while back - I find it to be almost exactly the same colour as my Benefit RSVP Creaseless Cream. I quite like it as an all over lid shade. I think this is a wonderful product for travel, especially when I have to fly - I just take this along with a travel sized mascara and a couple of Stila Convertible eye colours, and that's all I need for eye makeup - no brushes needed, nothing that might leak or shatter, and very space-saving.



 	this is a good idea.  I think you guys are convincing me to go on a UD Spree.  I'd love to get some of these and maybe that awesome Woodstock NP...


----------



## thebeautybible (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a look at "SIN" and "WASTELAND"​ 




 		I bought these two Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Shadow Pencils while in Vegas, I got these because I love cream and cream stick type eye products. I guess they could be used as an eye primer for under powder shadows but they are really nice on their own too for an easy look.​ 

 



 		These feel really lovely and soft. They apply well but you have to work fast because they dry fast and then they don't budge. I found that applying then quickly blending and smudging with my finger worked best. Using a brush didn't do much but the heat from my finger made them a bit more blendable.​ 



_Wasteland / Sin_​ 


​


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 24, 2011)

^enjoy them! i am wearing sin today actually! i love it so much! topped with the sin shadow of course!


----------



## dxgirly (Jun 24, 2011)

I wear Sin as a base almost every day now. I love it.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2012)

I tried them for the first time yesterday. I used three shades. They are nice, very pigmented but hard to blend


----------



## Leeny (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anyone had problems with these pencils drying out?

  	I thought I was putting on the cap tight enough (pushing down until I got some resistance) but guess not.    Not sure how to revive them at this point, the product is pulling away from the sides of the pencil.

  	I thought maybe cutting off a small chunk, adding a bit of silicone primer and Fix+, and (using a hairdryer) gently heating up that concoction in a small sample jar...  Just wanted to see if anyone else has any ideas, I'd hate to chuck my Sin shadow pencil out as there's quite a bit left.


----------

